# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Cañete anuncia un Anteproyecto de ley relativo al ciclo integral del agua de uso urbano

## NoRegistrado

> Regulará de forma conjunta el abastecimiento, el saneamiento y la depuración del agua de uso urbano. Señala que el reto de futuro es llevar a cabo una gestión eficiente del agua, que asegure un suministro suficiente y de calidad para todos los usos. Resalta la importancia de alcanzar un pacto que dé origen a una auténtica política hidrológica a largo plazo.


http://informaria.com/04022014/arias...de-uso-urbano/
Veremos a ver que saca.
Desde luego hace bastante falta una buena legislación que obligue a dar un giro de 180º en éste campo, pero no me fío ni un pelo de éste hombre.

Ahora parece que se va a ir a Bruselas para ser comisario una vez pasadas las elecciones europeas. Aunque otras noticias dicen que es posible que le presenten para la alcaldía de Madrid.
¿¿Pero qué pecado hemos cometido los madrileños para tener éste castigo?? Gallardón, Botella y si ganara ...Cañete. Vendo mi casa de Madrid y me establezco al 100% en Galapagar.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

